# Antena Spray para que no te quedes en sin señal



## capitanp (Feb 27, 2012)

_Antena Spray_ es un spray como los que almacenan pinturas pero con la diferencia que este producto “pinta una antena” en cualquier superficie que servirá para transmitir, recibir señales y mejorar de forma inalámbrica la recepción de otros dispositivos.
Para la realización de este novedoso invento, Chamtech recibió la ayuda financiera de Googlepara que este proyecto se pudiera realizar y se pudiera presentar los resultados.
Según lo dicho por los desarrolladores del Antena Spray, estas antenas que se “construyen” de esta forma hacen consumir menos energía al equipo que las utiliza y pueden alcanzar mayores distancias que las convencionales.
Ya mas de uno debe estar pensando en muchas aplicaciones que podrá tener Atena Spray. Para terminar los dejo con el vídeo de la presentación del producto en el mercado.





 
http://www.avancestecnologicos.org/antena-spray-para-que-no-te-quedes-en-sin-senal.html


----------



## elgriego (Feb 27, 2012)

Ja..... Parece que alguien invento la antena perfecta


----------



## miguelus (Feb 28, 2012)

¿No será otro de los productos de la casa ACME? 

Sal U2


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2012)

Hola miguelus, Como se ajustara ? ,sera en funcion del ancho de la franja que uno pinte,o se usara la formula 142,5/F,para tener la correccion del efecto de puntas.

Saludos.

Pd Pero que maravilla este nanomaterial,con sus nanocapacitores ,capaces de formar una antena multibanda ,que abarca desde hf ,pasando por vhf y tambien microondas,yo digo un aerosol de pintura plateada dara el mismo resultado

Evidentemente hay gente que sabe como contar historias y vender buzones,o quizas sea cierto, y todo lo que me enseñaron en el industrial y la facu es mentira

Ya salgo ahora mismo a comprarme la antena en aerosol,que tengo que poner en marcha un adema de un 1Kw y no tengo ganas de ajustar los dipolos. 

vaya un aplauso para el creador de esta maravilla : ¨El señor Acme¨ .......


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 4, 2012)

elgriego dijo:
			
		

> Evidentemente hay gente que sabe como contar historias y vender buzones,o quizas sea cierto, y todo lo que me enseñaron en el industrial y la facu es mentira




siii claro,pinto la antena en la pared y luego voy girando la pared para apuntar la antena:cabezon::cabezon:,(ironia)
yo no lo compraría,me parece que están vendiendo un buzón


----------



## gepelbaum (Mar 27, 2012)

el comentario gracioso que podria decir, ya que del video por estar en ingles entendi poco y nada es ..
o sea que ahora los grafitis que esten pintados con este aerosol estaran portegidos por la CNC ?

y el otro comentario es: una antena en aerosol no esta nada mal.... aunque si discutimos su uso no lo veo tan practico
imaginate te vas de vacaciones y queres modular un poco en .. te pintas las ventanas del hotel? las paredes? a mi me parece que te rajan a la miercoles
y si estas en tu casa... para que corno queres pintarte una antena????
y si es para por ejemplo la luneta del auto., nada mejor que la pintura conductora de plata


----------

